# ps2 firewire?



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

Does anyone know if the little connection on the bottom left of the playstation 2 is a firewire connection? I tried to connect it to my computer to rip some movie clips but nothing happened. So I just used my capture card, but if I could use firewire it would obviously be easier.


----------



## jcline (Oct 22, 2004)

Check out this article...

http://ps2.ign.com/articles/087/087039p1.html

S400 iLink
Also known as FireWire, the iLink port is used as a high speed interface port to connect your PlayStation 2 to other systems or devices to transfer data that requires fast transmission speeds. Transferring data at speeds up to 400 MB/sec....


----------

